#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Nong Khai Guesthouse - Munkong Apartments

## dirtydog

Well I was up in Nong Khai for a night and this guesthouse seems a bargain, as we went up in my mates brand new truck we had to get a place with off road parking, and as I am cheap this seemed to be the best deal, I still don't understand the Thais and there idea that you have to have air con, as it was bloody freezing up there.

They do daily or monthly rentals, cheapest are the fan rooms on the 4th floor at 2,500baht per month, this is one of the rooms and it was 250baht for the night, 3rd floor and lower start at 3,500baht per month, on a daily rate it is 350baht per night for an air con room.

Anyway, you get a fridge, cable tv, hot water, although my one didn't work and by that time I was too pissed to worry about it, towels, soap, bottle of water, all in all not a bad deal.

268/3 Prajak Road,
Telephone; 042 460 756-9



Cable tv, towels, blankets and soap.



Proper toilet and bum sprayer.



My hot water shower heater that didn't work.

----------


## BobbyTits

You're a classy guy , I don't care what they  say about you.

----------


## andy55

is it 5 star? :Wink:

----------


## Spin

> I still don't understand the Thais


But you've been here 15 years or more :Smile: 



> as it was bloody freezing up there.


True, i was there on thursday and it was colder than a witches tit



> 250baht for the night


Cant knock it at that price, did you find any _entertainment_ around NK?

----------


## dirtydog

It did seem a bit of a crappy town, not some where where normal people would want to live, we hit some bars and all they had was drugs, not girls, foking first bar we went to the Thai guy brings over some grass wrapped up in a sheet of paper and told us it was free, it's like I really want grass left on the table when I am sitting on a street side table, I assume the police are probably a bit lax up there on that sort of thing.

----------


## madjbs

where did you say this bar was?  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> I assume the police are probably a bit lax up there on that sort of thing.


Only if its them that's selling it :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

Well we only found two areas that had bars, 1 area had 4 bars and the other 3 bars, so Nong Khai isn't much on nightlife, although I assume that there were places that we missed, anyway My Bar is like a Bob Marley Rasta place, it advertises food but unfortunately they don't have anybody to cook it as their cook never came back to work after the new years holiday, next door is the Zone Beer, and across the road is The Sweet Rose which I think was some sort of Thai Karaoke bar, all in all they are all pretty crap.

----------


## MeMock

> brand new truck


You forgot to italicise the word 'truck'  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Ahhh, I should mention that my friend with the brand new truck is not that nasty harry, don't want people jumping to nasty conclusions.

----------


## Reaper

> Well we only found two areas that had bars, 1 area had 4 bars and the other 3 bars, so Nong Khai isn't much on nightlife.



There are shit loads of bars up against the river!  :Smile:

----------


## Gallowspole

Although very close to my house I've never been to those bars you went to (one reason being the dope smoking): as Reaper states, all the bars, restaurants are on the river, both east and west (better selection) of Thasadet market.

When I first came to Nong Khai I stayed for a couple of months at the Munkong  Apts. Whilst the rate seemed cheap they really stung me for electricity charges: a couple of thousand baht the first month!! I started recording my usage and even found that after EVERYTHING in my room was switched off, my meter was still going round and round. Cheating cnuts. Moved out after that.

----------


## dirtydog

I have to admit I forgot about the river being the main area for night time bars and restaurants, we got there quite late at night plus it was raining, so off road parking and hotel or guesthouse was first on the list of things to find, then we had a quick drive around looking for some food and came across the 2 areas.

----------


## Gallowspole

Thais that I know who like a smoke go out into the countryside to indulge, they're scared of the BiB.

----------


## dirtydog

I was just annoyed the **** stuck it on my table, it's like I don't want my finger prints on that shite, so it's like just sitting there and I am asking him to move his shite, personally i don't give a toss whether they legalise all drugs or not, making them illegal hasn't worked in any country yet so seems a waste of time, just didn't want his drugs on my table, doubt if the police would have turned up at that exact moment, but it wouldn't look so good if your sitting there drinking beer with a load of grass on the table and they turned up, your gonna be pretty foked.

----------


## Gallowspole

agreed

----------


## buycondojomtien

Hi,

Can you show exactly where is this apartment on a map ?

Is it near the bus station ?

Do they have internet now ?

Do you know the price in 2010 ?

Do they really propose weed at many bars around there ?


Thanks a lot for info !

----------


## Thetyim

Here's a map
Nong Khai Map

Munkong Apartment is at : KX346

----------


## Gallowspole

> Is it near the bus station ?


About 700 metres east- a 20,30,40,100, 200, or 300  baht tuk tuk ride depending on your negotiating skills- or just walk.





> Do they really propose weed at many bars around there ?


No way. The bar mentioned has long gone. You'll be booted out of any place if you light one up. 

Regarding internet and prices, I have no idea. There are many newer and more central condo-hotels at the other end of town.

----------


## buycondojomtien

HUAN LAI seems a good choice for cheap hotel with good Wifi Internet.

----------


## Isarn88

Stayed Dec. 2010 , Verry good

----------

